# Update on Kashi



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi is coming along great. He's finishing up his quilling now and is becoming a lot friendlier ^-^

I have found a better time to handle him now too... he used to get quite grumpy when I woke him up during the day, so I usually handle him around 11 pm, and he seems to like that a lot more... This works better with my schedule too because a lot of the time I am not home until later.

He's also become much more comfortable with me. He used to hide in his cuddle sack (way at the back) and attempt to hide himself more when he's sleeping. A few days ago he began "sneaking" his way towards the front, and now he just outright comes to the front/lip of the sack and will lay with his head on my chest and sleep 

He also huffs a lot less when I pet him 

I just wanted to update to let you guys know he's becoming a lot friendlier


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That is definitely a wonderful update!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww, cute. He's such an ickle suckybaby, aren't hedgies wonderful? Gibs him a noseykiss for me, okay?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Update:
He's becoming quite the explorer. He does a bit of both (cuddling and exploring) during our bonding sessions.

My sister managed to capture some pictures of him being incredibly cute 










Kashi shamelessly cuddling up against me, out in the open.










Kashi "using" my laptop :lol:
- Yes, I know his nails look a little long... but I cut it as short as I would let myself (the quick is very long :/)










Kashi attempting to eat my laptop whilst my cat watches from a distance (he's terrified of Kashi :lol


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

AWw great news! And such cute pictures!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I found it funny that in the second picture, his foot is on the letter "k" for "K"ashi!! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> I found it funny that in the second picture, his foot is on the letter "k" for "K"ashi!! :lol:


I never noticed that :lol: but that is hilarious.
He seems to be fascinated with my laptop for some reason. He will go right up to it and stare at the screen xD


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

He's mesmerized by the brightness of the screen!

Quillamina and Loki sometimes do that, too. They'll crawl on my laptop or my dad's, depending on which one is sitting in front of them at the time.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hahaha they're just like "ooooooooooh shiiiiinyyyy" :lol:

Silly hedgehogs


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Adorable pictures!!! I love the name Kashi; it really suits him. It's great that he's starting to come out of his shell.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Free2Dream said:


> Adorable pictures!!! I love the name Kashi; it really suits him. It's great that he's starting to come out of his shell.


thanks 

More pictures!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I love that last picture, he looks so exhausted and cute!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww. He does look uber cute in that last picture, what a precious baby. <3

"Nap-nap time, Mommy." Cute little piglet.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

^-^ thanks everyone 

Kashi spends most of his evenings falling asleep on me, and then he will have his little exploration time where he will walk all over me and the bed  Then I usually put him back in his cage where he will nom his kibble, drink some water, and start his nightly exercise of running on his wheel ^-^

He has a set schedule, and gets very upset if he is not back in his cage by 2 AM :lol:


----------

